# When to Start with Underground Fence Training



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

At what age can you begin training a dog on underground fences? We're eager to get our pup contained, but don't want to start him training too early and create a fear issue.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

How old is your pup? We have an underground fence...think Holly was around 7months or so when we introduced her to it. Also make sure you youtube the videos of how to properly introduce a dog to the system, they need to be slowly introduced, especially when they're young.


----------



## dcteague (Aug 29, 2011)

He's only 11 weeks so we know its too early, but once he's old enough, we want to start. I am going to install it so I just want to make sure its ready for when he's old enough.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

It depends on the dog. Some Vs are skiddish to begin with. I would look to the dog for cues. If you have a confident pup that obey the come, sit, and whoa commands then it's time.


----------



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

Invisible fence will do it as early as 10 weeks. We have had an amazing experience with our invisible fence. I would defiantly give them a call.


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

I know this hasn't been used in a while but I just wanted to share our experience. We live in a residential neighborhood with minimal car traffic but very active neighbors running and walking by. Also, our backyard is open to a coulee and lots of wildlife. To avoid the risk of having Roger chase after any temptation, we opted for an underground fence after much research. We installed the SportDog model a few weeks ago as we were finishing up landscaping and had intended to wait a while to actually start training. However, at 14 weeks (I know, sounds too young!) our guy had been wonderful with training, recall, etc. So we gave it a shot and started training per the fence manual. The warning beep/vibrate was bothersome enough for him to not get too close but he did get the lowest shock twice on day three after passing the warning zone on accident. After that, he has been awesome. We remind him of his "flags" and he retreats without a problem and without fear. The neighbors we know with dogs will pass and Roger usually pays no attention. Often times he waits patiently for them to bring their dogs into our driveway for a little playtime. I cannot express what a comfort it is to have him running like crazy with the kids and enjoy outside time with us and everyone passing by. He is becoming so social and polite!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what's an underground fence? I've never come across one before.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

harrigab, it's one of those setups where an electrified wire is placed underground along your property's perimeters, and your dog wears a special shock collar. When your dog crosses the underground wire, he gets a beep or a shock, depending on the setting...

Years ago, I opted to put up a real fence. I couldn't use the underground fence system because (1) I didn't want to shock my dog, and (2) this type of fence does nothing to keep out the coyote pack that lives nearby. While they might keep your dog IN, they do not keep other critters OUT (risky around here). Anyhow... it's a personal choice.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> harrigab, it's one of those setups where an electrified wire is placed underground along your property's perimeters, and your dog wears a special shock collar. When your dog crosses the underground wire, he gets a beep or a shock, depending on the setting...
> 
> Years ago, I opted to put up a real fence. I couldn't use the underground fence system because (1) I didn't want to shock my dog, and (2) this type of fence does nothing to keep out the coyote pack that lives nearby. _*While they might keep your dog IN, they do not keep other critters OUT (risky around here). Anyhow... it's a personal choice. *_


ah right,,think I'll stay with a conventional fence too


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The "Invisible Fence" has another drawback, where the Vizsla is concerned. Dogs with very high prey drive (read: hunting dogs such as the Vizsla) will sometimes run right through the "shock" to pursue their prey, and this could result in another tragedy... hit-by-car.


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll throw in our reasons for choosing the underground route as opposed to a conventional fence since "shocking our dog" really does sound terrible. Keep in mind, we love him and he is very much a part of our family now.
1) He has access to our entire yard. Front, back, sides. We cut through the driveway so he can "play" basketball or watch on the front porch, and also run around back to be involved in any activity there. 
2) He will eventually be e-collar trained for hunting so I guess now I'm prepared for the shock stimulation if needed. 
3) Cost. A conventional fence would be over $10,000 (and take away from our view). This route was $300.00.
4)It's for him to enjoy outside activities with us. He'll never get the run of the yard unsupervised. For bathroom time, we stay at the door and call him in when he has finished. It's just a little extra comfort while we are outside.
I will say, it wasn't a great feeling getting ready for him to experience the negative reinforcement of the fence. I'm a big fan of positive reinforcement and so is he. The flags that were placed where the wire is are very visible and Roger understands "No" pretty well so just walking around the entire perimeter and saying No while touching each flag was almost enough. The vibration with beeping as a warning on the collar is enough in our case right now...he doesn't go close enough for the shock (which is on the lowest setting of five). We do have plenty of prey so starting young, I'm hoping, will help prevent any accidents. So far, he does "leave it" when pheasants take off from our backyard or at least gives chase until the boundary flags, then stops. I know we're lucky so far, but someday, with the right motivation, he will blow through the "fence" but for the first few weeks, he's been great!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Like I said, it is a personal choice... and sometimes, it's the only viable option. That is such a cute picture of Roger!


----------

